# What's wrong here?



## Paul Sweet (Aug 6, 2020)

I just came across this on the DSL Reports Home Improvement Forum:
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r32834802-Electrical-Whats-Wrong-Here
There were some interesting comments on it.


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 6, 2020)

ICE has a copyright on that photo, did he get his cut


----------



## Msradell (Aug 6, 2020)

I saw that over on DSL Reports and had a good laugh about it.  I'm sure everyone here will also get a good laugh.  Obviously, somebody didn't pull a permit for that job!


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2020)

They did not caulk around the tile under the circuit breaker box, might let moisture in


----------



## jar546 (Aug 7, 2020)

Msradell said:


> I saw that over on DSL Reports and had a good laugh about it.  I'm sure everyone here will also get a good laugh.  Obviously, somebody didn't pull a permit for that job!



Not so fast on that assumption..........................................


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks like an "ol" Zinco panel, based off the flippers. It depends on if that jurisdiction has adopted modern day codes?

Current code: Service disconnects are not allowed in bathrooms, 2020 NEC 230.70 (2)


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 21, 2020)

Was this done in Alaska or Penn?


----------



## linnrg (Aug 21, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Was this done in Alaska or Penn?



Hey Now!


----------



## Michael Klein (Jan 21, 2021)

I and my colleague can't stop laughing when seeing this pic haha


----------



## steveray (Jan 21, 2021)

cda said:


> They did not caulk around the tile under the circuit breaker box, might let moisture in


They left the bottom open for drainage.....And the tub is there to collect the drippings...


----------

